# seagate drive incompatible w/ QDI motherboard?



## Chris Tucker (Jan 31, 2000)

I am currently running DOS because I have tried to weed out any possible causes to my problem. OK,I own a Seagate ST31081A (CFS1081A) [2097 CYL,16 HEADS, 63 SECTORS] that doesnt seem to want to work properly with your motherbaord. Is this hard drive not compatible with the mother board I have? When I had a Western Digital drive as the master (holding win95), any the Seagate was the SLAVE drive the drive had lots of data on it. It seemed that after I ran scandisk consecutively from win95 (running into 
tons of errors like cross-linked files, non-matching partition, misrepresented data, and more) and then typing 'dir' at the dos prompt, I would end up with missing files & directories, and files named with "garbage" 
characters reading out to be like 1.3 GB, and the drive isnt even that big! Scandisk is run again and the same problems occurs, further screwing things up. So I cant store ANY data safely on the hard drive. For some reason, this drive connot be booted up from either with this mother-board; After I made the Seagate the Master drive, I ran all the usuall programs: Fdisk/MBR creating a new master boot record, Low-level 
formatting, Fdisk, deleting and recreating partition, re-formatting and installing DOS alone on the Seagate, the computer barfs back saying that the operating system is missing. I run SCANDISK and it goes through fine until the end and then it stalls for about 15 seconds with the HD light on (but no HD "clicking") and it then pops up with the error message, "Scandisk encountered a data error while reading the FAT entry for clustor 2", and it then it wont let me do a surface scan either so I have to quit. (see new post)
I even tried removing the cmos battery, and 
Flashing the bios. Is there something I may have missed? The seagate drive works PREFECTLY FINE on my friends computer. No lost or corrupt, crosslinked data or ANY of the problems I was getting. Is there a fix for this or will I be out of luck,
having wasted money, stuck with a mother board that refuses to properly use my Seagate????? Raul


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

Was the drive positioned differently in the previous installation? For example, was it positioned on its side, and now it's positioned horizontally?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

I would suggest getting the Seagate SeaTools program and running it on your drive.
http://www.seagate.com/support/npf/disc_ata/flow_diagnostic_run.html

Have you tried a different IDE cable in this computer?


----------

